# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  xin lỗi, anh bị câm

## baobinh

Nàng là một cô gái đẹp, đẹp từ khuôn mặt đến nội tâm. Nàng là một tình nguyện viên chuyên đi quyên góp lương thực và đồ dùng để ủng hộ cho những trại trẻ mồ côi.

Nàng gặp hắn ở đó, một người đàn ông có dáng người thô kệch bị câm. Hắn ta sống từ bé ở đây và bây giờ lớn cũng chẳng đi đâu làm ăn gì mà ở lại cô nhi viện chăm sóc những đứa trẻ tội nghiệp. Mọi công việc nặng nhọc hắn đều làm hết. Người ta bảo hắn không biết cười, cũng chẳng ai biết tên hắn, chỉ gọi là "Gã câm".

Nàng là người duy nhất vẫn cười với hắn mặc dù hắn luôn tỏ ra khó chịu. Nàng là người duy nhất chịu ngồi cùng bàn ăn cơm chung với hắn. Và nàng cũng là người kiên trì nhất chịu ngồi nói chuyện độc thoại một mình với hắn.

Hắn ngóng đợi từng ngày từng ngày để được gặp nàng. Chỉ cần nhìn thấy nàng là hắn đã vui lắm rồi. Hắn ríu rít theo nàng đi phát quà và chăm sóc những đứa trẻ. Nàng dạy hắn viết chữ, nàng dạy hắn cách đối xử dịu dàng với tất cả, nàng dạy hắn cười.

Trong mắt gã đàn ông sống trong thế giới câm lặng đó thì nàng giống như một nàng tiên tuyệt diệu đem lại cho hắn mọi thứ, trong đó có cả cái thứ người đời gọi là tình yêu. Hắn yêu nàng, một gã câm đem lòng yêu người phụ nữ xinh đẹp, hoàn hảo như nàng!

_Này câm, mày không được thích con bé tình nguyện viên xinh xinh đâu đấy! - Bà sơ già trong trại trẻ ngiêm mặt dặn kín hắn.

Hắn ngạc nhiên, ú ớ như hỏi lại.

_Con nhỏ ấy xinh thế, mày thì đã nghèo, trông tướng thô lỗ lại còn bị câm, với làm sao được, thích nó rồi lại bệnh tương tư thì khổ cái thân chứ sao!

Hắn cúi gằm mặt xuống ỉu xìu. Hơn 30 năm chỉ quanh quẩn sống trong cái trại trẻ bé tí này, khó khăn lắm hắn mới biết cảm giác thích một người, hắn không dừng lại được, hắn thích nàng lắm!

Nhưng dù sao hắn thích thì cũng để trong lòng vậy thôi, cũng chẳng dám thổ lộ ra với nàng. Hắn ý thức được bản thân, bà sơ nói đúng, hắn là kẻ vô sản nên không thể có được nàng, một viên ngọc quý.

[...]

_Anh câm này, sao anh không có tên? - Nàng mỉm cười dịu dàng hỏi hắn.

Hắn lắc đầu, cười ngờ nghệch mà thảm thương, nguệch ngoạc viết mấy dòng lên giấy " tôi mồ côi từ bé, lại bị câm, còn sống là tốt rồi, quan tâm gì đến cái tên đâu".

_Thế để em đặt tên cho anh câm nhé! - Nàng cười rõ tươi, để lộ cái răng khểnh duyên dáng diệu kì - À, để xem nào, từ giờ em gọi anh là Kem nhé, tên hơi kì chút nhưng em thích ăn kem lắm. Hì hì!

Hắn chả hiểu gì, ngơ ngác nhìn nàng như trẻ con, vậy là từ giờ hắn đã có tên, hơn 30 năm có mặt trên cõi đời, hôm nay chính thức hắn đã có một cái tên. Hắn viết cái tên Kem ra giấy rồi bắt từ giờ mọi người phải gọi hắn như vậy.

Khoá tình nguyện 3 tháng của nàng kết thúc. Hôm chia tay, nàng ôm bọn trẻ rơm rớm nước mắt, hắn nhìn nàng, lặng thinh.

_Anh Kem ở lại chăm sóc bọn trẻ tốt nhé, anh nhớ ôn lại những gì em đã dạy học cho anh để còn dạy lại cho mấy đứa nhóc đấy!

Hắn khẽ gật đầu, mặt buồn buồn!

Ngày hôm sau nàng không đến nữa, hắn biết thừa thế mà theo bản năng thỉnh thoảng vẫn ngóng ra ngoài. Tập giấy nàng tặng để học chữ được hắn giữ gìn rất cẩn thận, lúc rảnh hắn vẫn lôi ra viết tên nàng rồi viết tên hắn. Bà sơ thấy vậy phiền lòng lắm.

_Này Kem, tao bảo mày là không được thích cái con nhỏ tình nguyện ấy rồi cơ mà, trông mày bây giờ như thằng ất ơ ấy. Nó không đến cái trại trẻ rách này nữa đâu, mày đừng ngóng, quên nó đi. Mà từ giờ không có kem với củng gì nữa, tao vẫn sẽ gọi mày là thằng câm của ngày trước, rõ chưa?

Hắn buồn xo, lủi thủi vào một góc ngồi. Nàng mới chỉ dạy hắn cách nhớ thương một người thôi, chứ đã dạy hắn cách quên một người như thế nào đâu.

Hắn lại trở nên lầm lì và cộc cằn như xưa, hắn cũng chẳng cười với bất cứ ai nữa.

Rồi nàng lại xuất hiện sau một thời gian dài. Hắn nhìn thấy nàng, mỉm cười ngờ nghệch, cái nụ cười mà hắn cất giữ chỉ để dành riêng cho nàng. Nàng vẫn xinh đẹp và quyến rũ như vậy, nàng còn mua kem cho hắn nữa. Cái kem lạnh buốt tê cóng cả răng. Hắn không dám ăn, cầm cái kem và ngắm nàng ăn đến nỗi cái kem chảy nước đầy ra tay.

_Ơ anh Kem ăn đi, ngon lắm đấy!

Hắn nhìn nàng, cười cười, cứ để mặc cho kem chảy mãi.

_Bao giờ anh Kem lên thành phố chơi với em nhé, em bảo bạn em xin việc cho, anh kiếm thêm chút tiền để phụ giúp các sơ.

Nghĩ đến chuyện được gần nàng hắn vui lắm, xin bà sơ cho lên thành phố ngay. Mới đầu sơ bà phản đối kịch liệt, sau đó bà đổi hướng sang khuyên nhủ ngọt ngào, lí lẽ. Hắn không được như ý tỏ ra bực dọc, nhấm nhẳng với mọi người. Thấy hắn khổ tâm quá, bà sơ đành phải dồng ý cho hắn đi.

_Trên ấy mà khổ quá thì mày về đây với tao và bọn trẻ nhé!

Hắn tỏ ra hớn hở, gật đầu lia lịa.

[...]

Cuộc sống thành phố không êm đềm và tuyệt diệu như hắn tưởng tưởng. Hắn không được gặp nàng thường xuyên, nhưng công việc thì cũng tạm được.


Một lần rủ hắn đi ăn cơm trưa, nàng nói với hắn rằng nàng sắp kết hôn, nàng rất vừa thấy hạnh phúc vừa thấy hồi hộp, lo lắng. Hắn ngồi đơ người một lúc. Nàng sẽ lấy chồng, vậy là hắn sắp mất nàng rồi ư? Không, nàng đã bao giờ là của hắn đâu mà mất được.

Lặng lẽ quan sát những lúc nàng cười, nàng trò chuyện mà hắn thấy tim mình như vỡ ra. Hắn yêu nàng, rất rất yêu, hắn muốn hét to cho nàng hiểu điều ấy, mặc kệ nàng có chịu đáp trả lại tình cảm đó hay không. Nhưng hắn không thể, vì hắn là một gã câm.

Đám cưới diễn ra đúng như kế hoạch, hắn cũng đến dự với tư cách bạn của cô dâu. Hắn mặc một bộ đồ cũ kĩ, đi đôi giày cũ kĩ, tiền mừng của hắn toàn tờ bạc lẻ nhưng chẳng chịu thua kém ai. Người ta đi bao nhiêu hắn cũng mừng nàng như vậy, có khi còn hơn ấy.

Mọi người ai nhìn hắn cũng tránh xa và tỏ ra khinh bỉ, chỉ có mỗi nàng, dù mặc bộ quần áo bình thường hay đang vận bộ váy cưới thì nàng vẫn dịu dàng với hắn.

Nàng giờ đây đã trở thành vợ người ta, thế nhưng hắn vẫn không thể dừng chuyện yêu nàng lại được. Hắn vẫn là bạn của nàng, vẫn là người nàng tìm đến mỗi khi có tâm sự buồn. Mặc dù hắn chỉ biết im lặng, đôi khi là chìa những tờ khăn giấy cho nàng nhưng nàng vẫn rất thích được ngồi trò chuyện cùng hắn, cái cảm giác bình yên mà nàng không tìm ở đâu được, kể cả người chồng mà nàng rất yêu thương.

Hàng ngàn lần hắn muốn nói hắn yêu nàng, một việc làm rất đơn giản mà hắn không bao giờ làm được, vì hắn bị câm, và vì nàng mãi không thuộc về hắn. Nàng thích kem, hắn thường xuyên mua đem đến cho và lặng lẽ ngắm nhìn nàng ăn chúng, hạnh phúc đơn giản chỉ là thế.

Rồi chồng nàng ghen chuyện nàng thường xuyên gặp hắn, cuộc sống gia đình nàng lục đục, nàng buồn nhiều và cũng ít đi gặp hắn hơn.

Một lần hắn mua rất nhiều kem mang đến cho nàng, lại nhằm đúng lúc chồng nàng cũng có nhà. Chồng nàng tỏ ra hằm hè vô cùng khó chịu, nàng thì cảm thấy rất khó xử, chỉ có hắn là vẫn cười tươi giơ túi kem ra cho nàng.

Nàng không nỡ từ chối, rụt rè đưa tay đỡ lấy túi kem, chồng nàng thấy vậy liền chạy đến giằng túi kem rồi ném thẳng ra ngoài đường.

_Nếu cô thích thì đi theo hắn luôn đi!

Nàng bật khóc, cố giải thích. Hắn đần mặt ra không hiểu rằng mình đã gây ra hậu quả gì. Hai vợ chồng nàng cãi nhau to tiếng, một lúc sau chồng nàng đẩy cửa bỏ đi đâu đó, nàng ngồi trong nhà khóc lóc vật vã, hắn vẫn đứng ở ngoài chứng kiến từ nãy giờ. Thấy chồng nàng đi rồi, hắn đi vào, đưa cho nàng khăn giấy rồi ú ớ mấy từ gì đó. Nàng hất tay hắn ra:

_Anh Kem đi đi, em ghét anh lắm, từ lần sau anh đừng bao giờ xuất hiện trước mặt em nữa!

Hắn sững sờ, nàng chưa bao giờ quát hắn, chưa bao giờ đuổi hắn như thế. Hắn im lặng, đứng nhìn nàng một lúc rất lâu rồi quay đầu bước đi. Túi kem hắn mua bị chồng nàng ném ra đường đã chảy tan thành nước.

Hắn buồn bã bước từng bước nặng nề trên đường. Hắn định sáng hôm sau sẽ trở về trại trẻ mồ côi.

Lúc dọn đồ đạc hắn cất cẩn thận cái lọ có rất nhiều con hạc giấy hắn đã tự tay gấp cho nàng, định rằng sẽ tặng nó cho nàng vào một - dịp - đặc - biệt. Hắn muốn gặp nàng lần cuối vì hắn biết nàng sẽ không bao giờ đến cô nhi viện nữa.


Hắn đứng từ xa lặng nhìn nàng, hắn muốn chạy đến hét thật to 3 chữ "Anh yêu Em" nhưng không thể, bởi vì hắn bị câm. Nhưng nếu có thể nói được thì hắn có dám không nhỉ?

Bỗng hắn thấy có một kẻ côn đồ lại gần nàng định sàm sỡ, hắn thấy hai người đang vật lộn với nhau, con đường lúc đó vắng tanh không ai qua lại. Chẳng kịp suy nghĩ, hắn lao đến nhưng đã quá muộn. Tên côn đồ nằm đó máu me bê bết, còn nàng thì sợ hãi ngồi run rẩy bên cạnh với con dao vẫn đang cầm chặt trên tay.

Nàng hoảng loạn thực sự, thấy hắn, nàng khóc nấc lên, buông con dao và ôm chặt hắn:

_Anh Kem ơi, em giết người rồi!

Hắn vỗ về nàng, bằng ngôn ngữ đặc biệt, hắn nói nàng đừng sợ. Hắn bình tĩnh đưa nàng về và đi làm công việc của hắn.

Toà tuyên án hắn bị tù chung thân vì tội giết người.

Hôm xét xử nàng khóc như mưa. Hắn không cho nàng khai sự thật, hắn bảo nàng mà nói thì hắn sẽ chết ngay tại chỗ. Nàng ân hận vì đã đưa hắn lên thành phố để bây giờ hắn phải lãnh án chết thay nàng.

Hắn làm được chút tiền, dặn nàng gửi về cô nhi viện hộ, và nói với các sơ là hắn đã đi một nới rất xa không trở về nữa. Nàng nức nở gật đầu.


Lúc về nhà trọ của hắn, nàng tìm được những con hạc giấy được đựng trong một lọ thuỷ tinh to đùng. Mỗi con hạc hắn vẽ một hình trái tim trong đó có tên nàng và tên hắn, bên ngoài miệng lọ treo một mảnh giấy nhỏ ghi dòng chữ "Cả thế giới biết anh yêu em!"

[DEMO]http://mp3.zing.vn/download/song/Xin-Loi-Em-Noo-Phuoc-Thinh/LGJmyZHaSLpHAWmykbJTDmLm[/DEMO]

----------


## huudatfee

Bạn nào chơi Game online Kiếm Thế thì truy cập trang ***KiemTheFree . Com*** để chơi nhé. Server đảm bảo ổn định lâu dài. Đã có skill 120 nhé, Event đầy đủ luôn. Xin lỗi vì đã spam… Dù biết sẽ bị ban nick… hehehe…

----------


## seothamtraisan

*Trả lời: xin lỗi, anh bị câm*

truyện cảm động wa. ty lafsuwj hi sinh cao cả

----------


## noithatkienan

*Trả lời: xin lỗi, anh bị câm*




> Truyện thú vị, cám ơn đã chia sẻ


bác này chắc chưa đọc truyện wa

----------

